# Vista SP1 Sound Driver Problem



## Driverproblems (May 5, 2008)

I installed Vista Service Pack 1 today and now my sound driver doesn't work , this wouldn't be a problem if I could simply update the driver OR system restore back before I installed SP1 , but neither of those options are available.

My sound card is integrated in my motherboard M2N-SLI from Asus ( http://www.asus.com/products.aspx?modelmenu=1&model=1854&l1=3&l2=101&l3=573&l4=0)

When I look at the device manager it just shows the yellow triangle with the ! mark in it and when I right click and select update drivers it just tells me that I got " the newest and best " drivers installed .

When selecting properties it tells me " This device couldn't start . ( code 10 )

Other info:
Hardware ID :
USB\VID_0D8C&PID_0201&REV_0010&MI_00
USB\VID_0D8C&PID_0201&MI_00

Own name :
PnP Audio Device

Version of driver package : 
6.0.6001.18000

Problem Code : 
0000000A

Status for node :
01806400
DN_HAS_PROBLEM
DN_DISABLEABLE
DN_REMOVABLE
DN_NT_ENUMERATOR
DN_NT_DRIVER

The names are translated from swedish version of Vista so might not be 100 % accurate , hope I provided you with enough information to help me with my problem, I simply can't enjoy my computer without sound.


----------



## Liverbird (May 30, 2006)

Try the methods here:

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/948481/

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/948187

If you have success, please post what you did for the benefit of others :smile:

Liverbird


----------



## Driverproblems (May 5, 2008)

I just uninstalled the SP1 for now and it works perfectly again .. Will wait with SP1 for now.


----------



## Liverbird (May 30, 2006)

Did you get SP1 from _*windows updates *_or did you download it yourself from the _*downloads centre*_?

The reason I ask is that _*SP1*_ is only offered via "windows updates" if your pc is ready for it and does not have any _*incompatible drivers.*_Some of the drivers listed as incompatible are sound drivers and you should update them then in turn SP1 will be offered.

However, as many users are finding, there appears to be no newer driver than they already have!

Depending on which sound drivers you have you might be able to uninstall them, install SP1 and then re-install the drivers .....

Do also keep checking windows updates manually and look at available updates listed optional or recommended, drivers could be offered which would then lead onto SP1 being offered.

This is a list of the drivers that can stop SP1 being offered:

_To help ensure a positive update experience, Windows Update will temporarily not offer Windows Vista SP1 to systems that have the following device drivers installed. In some cases, these device drivers are problematic on Windows Vista-based computers when you update to Windows Vista SP1. By installing updated device drivers, you will resolve the issue and enable Windows Update to offer Windows Vista SP1. _
_Audio drivers_ 

*Realtek AC'97 *
• For x86-based computers: Alcxwdm.sys - version 6.0.1.6242 or earlier 
• For x64-based computers: Alcwdm64.sys - version 6.0.1.6242 or earlier 
*SigmaTel *
• For x86-based computers: Sthda.sys - version 5.10.5762.0 or earlier 
• For x64-based computers: Sthda64.sys - version 5.10.5762.0 or earlier 
*SigmaTel* 
• For x86-based computers: Stwrt.sys - version 6.10.5511.0 or earlier 
• For x64-based computers: Stwrt64.sys - version 6.10.5511.0 or earlier 
*Creative Audigy *
• For x86-based and x64-based computers: Ctaud2k.sys - version 6.0.1.1242 or earlier 
• For x86-based and x64-based computers: P17.sys – version 5.12.1.2004 or earlier 
*Conexant HD Audio* 
• For x86-based computers: Chdart.sys - version 4.32.0.0 or earlier 
• For x64-based computers: Chdart64.sys - version 4.32.0.0 or earlier 
*Biometric (Fingerprint) Sensors *
• AuthenTec Fingerprint Sensor with the Atswpdrv.sys driver file – version 7.7.1.7 or earlier 
• UPEK Fingerprint Sensor with the Tcusb.sys driver file – version 1.9.2.99 or earlier 
_Display drivers _

*Intel Display *
• For x86-based computers: Igdkmd32.sys – versions between and including driver 7.14.10.1322 and 7.14.10.1403 
• For x64-based computers: Igdkmd64.sys – versions between and including driver 7.14.10.1322 and 7.14.10.1403 
_Other drivers _

*Texas Instruments Smart Card Controller* with the GTIPCI21.sys driver file – version 1.0.1.19 or earlier 

*Sierra Wireless AirCard 580* with the Watcher.exe application – version 3.4.0.9 or earlier (This application is located in the AirCard 580 Program Files folder.) A solution for this is now available from Sierra Wireless. For more information, visit the following Sierra wireless Web site: 
http://www.sierrawireless.com/faq/ShowFAQ.aspx?ID=1217 ( http://www.sierrawireless.com/faq/ShowFAQ.aspx?ID=1217) 
*Symantec software driver* for Symantec Endpoint Protection and for *Symantec Network Access Control* clients 
• For x86-based computers: Wgx.sys – versions 11.0.1000.1091 or earlier 
• For x64-based computers: Wgx64.sys – versions 11.0.1000.1091 or earlier 
Note Symantec is aware of this issue and has a solution. For more information, visit the Symantec web site: 
http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPOR...21216360648&nsf=ent-security.nsf&view=docid_p ( http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPOR...21216360648&nsf=ent-security.nsf&view=docid_p) 
Additional Windows Vista SP1 driver information for the Fujitsu-Siemens Amilo LA Notebook (Laptop) 

Additionally, Windows update will not offer Windows Vista SP1 to Fujitsu-Siemens Amilo LA 1703 Notebooks that have a BIOS release date of March 14, 2008 or earlier. This corresponds to Bios Revision numbers 8.6T1-0023-M007 or earlier. This block reflects an incorrect power management setting that will be resolved in an updated BIOS revision. For more information, visit the following Fujitsu-Siemens support site: 
http://support.fujitsu-siemens.com/com/support/downloads.html


----------



## apverbin (May 15, 2008)

Same problem with Altec USB sound on an HP platform.


----------



## apverbin (May 15, 2008)

Contacted Microsoft. After a lot of work this is what they came up with. It works

Action:
******
Tried to install driver for Altec USB sound card in Vista after installing SP1

Result:
******
Windows was able to successfully install device driver software, but the driver software encountered a problem when it tried to run. The problem code is 10

Cause:
******
USBNAUDIO.SYS file is corrupted.

Resolution/Status:
***************
Tried to replace the USBAUDIO.sys(Vista) file with USBAUDIO.SYS(XP) and was able install the driver successfully. Able to hear sound while playing music.


----------



## Liverbird (May 30, 2006)

Thankyou apverbin for you added comments to the thread, your solution may help others.

PS, welcome to the foums 

Liverbird


----------



## fernandell (Oct 22, 2009)

I had the same problem, I found the following solution at http://www.noaudiooutput.com

Hope it helps if it doesn't they have other suggestions.


----------

